# shingle froe used to split bowl blanks



## woodmaestro (Jan 23, 2013)

hi guys, i was wondering what you guys thought about using a shingle froe to split bowl blanks. i dont own one and i would like to know what your opinions are. it would be used to split a log down the diameter. 
please let me know whether or not you have used one or if it is a good idea if you guys like certain brands, please throw them in too 
thanks!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Why not just buy a log splitter wedge … under $5 on Amazon.com.

A shingle froe would probably work, but they cost about $60.

Personally, I think it is better to find a way to cut the log instead of splitting it … you wind up with a flatter surface to mount your faceplate/chuck/etc to.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

how to make bowl blanks


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is a picture of my $10 froe, made at local machine/welding shop here in town. Made from ¼" steel with 1 ¼" pipe welded to end for handle total length 15 ½ ".

No, not real good for splitting logs into bowl blanks. I do use it to help get my axe. maul, or wedges out gum logs. Will work if other wood species already half split. With practice can trim slats from bark side to make a flat surface.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

They are good for spindle blanks. They split the wood where it's weak to capture the strength.


----------



## AUBrian (Feb 1, 2011)

Like Wildwood, I made my own froe, with the intention of using it to split bowl blanks, but part of what makes a froe work is the handle action, which bends the shingles away from the main log. When you're dealing with a thick bowl blank, you get no bending, and it's not very useful. Go with a maul, wedge, or something similar.


----------



## woodmaestro (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks for your help everyone


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Froes are made to work in easy to split straight grained woods like cedar, larch, etc. If your bowls blanks have anything other than straight grain it is not going to work real well.


----------



## 2leggedtermite (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with Bondo.

If the log or blank has twisted grain it will never split in a straight line no matter what you split it with.

Best bet is a bandsaw or chainsaw.

HTH

Col


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

With logs that fit my band saw, I resaw if too big out comes the chainsaw. I've used a maul, it's fast and safer, but the results tend to be iffy.


----------

